# Goat coat i



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

I am going to try and make one my self for the first time let see how it goes


----------



## KarmakeeFarm (Jun 3, 2012)

I make a lot of baby ones in the winter! thats a nice pattern-I just take a square and add straps


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

That sounds easier lol I might just do that


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Looks like a nice pattern...keep us posted...we'll need pics!


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Anybody that can sew things is so gifted , I cant , tried , but I have no interest in it ...

Im sure it will come out beautiful 
Love to see pictures when your all done too


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

I'm with you, Laura.
Even a square with straps is above my sewing expertise. 
If something around here even loses a button, it goes in the donation pile. 

Betsy, I'm looking forward to seeing the finished coat.


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

Trickyroo said:


> Anybody that can sew things is so gifted , I cant , tried , but I have no interest in it ...
> 
> Im sure it will come out beautiful
> Love to see pictures when your all done too


I don't know how to sew ether but my mom just me a brand new sewing machine and she is gonna teach me I don't have much talent but let's see how cones out with sine help from mama lol you guys are funny but it's always worth a try


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

I don't know how to sew but mama is gonna help and believe me I don't know how either but there's a first time fir everything lol you guys are funny last night I cut a ok'd sweater fir him


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

I'm not talented either but mama got a new sewing machine and she wants to teach me how to sew and I guess it can't hurt to try but I cut a old sweater fir now


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ohh can I steal that from you....I have been making some for my kids, and just the other day was thinking it would be nice to have a few for the big girls if they ever got sick, and for my one doe that would rather stand under a tree when it rains then in one of those nice houses I spent a month building.


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

You know he has a nice indoor pen the only time he is in that is at bed time or raining or cold he us a big baby even local thrift shops have sone old clothes you can use on goats I even use big dog clothes but even when it's just. Cold out side he stands in his pen and looks out once in awhile This is his first winter last winter he was born on Christmas and he was indoors with us. So this is all new to him I don't think he likes the weather change lol so go right ahead


----------



## WillowGem (Aug 3, 2011)

Betsy, I saw this and thought of you. 
This is quite a fashion statement!
Wouldn't Ziki look handsome in this?


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

Groovy 
:ROFL::shades:


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

WillowGem said:


> Betsy, I saw this and thought of you.
> This is quite a fashion statement!
> Wouldn't Ziki look handsome in this?


Omg I live it you know I have alot of pets here at the home farm so I have to go to Petco alot well one time they all said to bring my goat in so I did this was when he was about 6 months of age but he loves to go bye bye with us but he didn't like Petco so I took him back home haven't took him back he didn't like the floor he was sliding all over it it was cute but felt bad now we take him for walks and Jesse our feed store guy loves to see him once in awhile but Ziki is getting to big to take any where but a walk I love this coat great ideal I think I can get some fabric like that but ny hubby might say heck no lol


----------



## mjs500doo (Nov 24, 2012)

One of my doelings came with a thin coat. I took an "ugly Christmas sweater", cut the sleeves off, and sewed a line of loose elastic around the belly area to hold up tighter. I made another version in which I just cut the front of the sweater and sewed on some Velcro. I think I may incorporate the Velcro/elastic idea if I need to make some for the spring kids.


----------



## goatgirl132 (Oct 18, 2012)

Me and my gma make them. We still need to out the belly strap and the chest straps(for length adjustment) on. 
Their quite easy to make though


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> One of my doelings came with a thin coat. I took an "ugly Christmas sweater", cut the sleeves off, and sewed a line of loose elastic around the belly area to hold up tighter. I made another version in which I just cut the front of the sweater and sewed on some Velcro. I think I may incorporate the Velcro/elastic idea if I need to make some for the spring kids.


Sounds Luke a good ideal


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

mjs500doo said:


> One of my doelings came with a thin coat. I took an "ugly Christmas sweater", cut the sleeves off, and sewed a line of loose elastic around the belly area to hold up tighter. I made another version in which I just cut the front of the sweater and sewed on some Velcro. I think I may incorporate the Velcro/elastic idea if I need to make some for the spring kids.


That sounds Luke a great idea


----------



## betsy (Nov 22, 2012)

goatgirl132 said:


> Me and my gma make them. We still need to out the belly strap and the chest straps(for length adjustment) on.
> Their quite easy to make though


 That's cool love the pattern


----------

